# Search for Titanic was a cover for search for lost US Nuclear Subs.



## Paul_Lee (May 2, 2008)

Theres a link to a newspage and discussion here:
http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/06/03/1621249
<p>
This is not really news. Dr.Ballard has been telling people since 1986 that he went to search for lost nuclear Subs Thresher and Scorpion! I'm not even sure that Ballard is the true discoverer of the Titanic anyway, although it may never be proved conclusively...my research is here: http://www.paullee.com/titanic/titanicfound.html


----------

